# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Восстановление баз данных 1С 7.7

## alex969

Бухгалтер случайно восстановил базу данных от 4 апреля. При этом исчезли документы за май и июнь. Есть ли возможность восстановить данные при условии, что никаких операций после отката не  проводили.

----------


## espero2000

нету.

----------


## gfulk

> Бухгалтер случайно восстановил базу данных от 4 апреля. При этом исчезли документы за май и июнь. Есть ли возможность восстановить данные при условии, что никаких операций после отката не  проводили.


Нет. Информация полностью перезаписалась. Рецепт на будущее - делайте резервные копии

----------


## Joli

> Бухгалтер случайно восстановил базу данных от 4 апреля. При этом исчезли документы за май и июнь. Есть ли возможность восстановить данные при условии, что никаких операций после отката не  проводили.


Доброго вермени суток, у меня аналогичная проблема, только пока еще база не восстанавливалась, а только была случайно удалена, в архиве к сожалению последняя дата сохранения значится 06.06.2011 :(
Возможно ли восстановить данные включая последние изменения за текущий год?

----------


## espero2000

Если база удалена в корзину, то и восстановите ее из корзины

----------


## Joli

> Если база удалена в корзину, то и восстановите ее из корзины


хм...
Если совсем подробно, то при запуске программы была ошибочно удалена база, попытка создать новую указав путь 
через папку Program Files далее папка 1с и т.д. результатов не принесло, выдает сообщение: "Ошибка загрузки метаданных".

----------


## espero2000

при запуске программы база не удаляется.
КАК вы удалили базу?

----------


## Joli

Да как как...( 
удалять не делать 
очень просто
В окне запуска программы предоставляется выбор информационной базы, и варианты ОК, Отмена, Изменить, Добавить, Удалить, ну и еще Помощь
вот и по слепоте куриной ткнула "Удалить"

----------


## espero2000

По кнопке "Удалить" база не удаляется, просто удалился прописанный путь к ней. Пропишите его заново, если не знаете, где вы храните базу, воспользуйтесь кнопкой Пуск-Найти- файлы и папки

----------


## Joli

> По кнопке "Удалить" база не удаляется, просто удалился прописанный путь к ней. Пропишите его заново, если не знаете, где вы храните базу, воспользуйтесь кнопкой Пуск-Найти- файлы и папки


В общем то проблема изначально и заключалась в том что не известен был где находится необходимая папка...
И по каким критериям ее искать в поисковике...
В прочем,  уже все наладилось, пришел мастер и все сделал.
Спасибо что уделили внимание, будет хорошим уроком, не тыкать куда не положено.

----------


## AHDRUXA

> В общем то проблема изначально и заключалась в том что не известен был где находится необходимая папка...
> И по каким критериям ее искать в поисковике...
> В прочем,  уже все наладилось, пришел мастер и все сделал.
> Спасибо что уделили внимание, будет хорошим уроком, не тыкать куда не положено.


На будущее в поиске набираем 1cv7.md и прописываем пути ко всем базам.
Конечно попадется много мусора особенно папок NEW_STRU но зерно истины можно обнаружить.

----------

